# Effects/pedals and songs using them?



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

I was hoping some more experienced/knowledgeable members could share some songs (I suppose we can find them ourselves on Youtube or in the mp3 collection, etc.) that make use of effects so those of us just starting to train our ears or figure out which effects we're interested in could have a place to go from.

For example, beside the effect put a song or two or ten that makes use, and preferrably if you can, the minute:second mark where it's audible:


Delay
Reverb
Chorus
Flanger
Fuzz
Looper
Phasing
Tremolo
Wah
Octave

Add more by all means, that's what I could gather at the moment. And if a song makes use of the effect for the entire song (i.e., a Hendrix joint w/fuzz), go ahead and still mention it of course. Hopefully this isn't too bad an idea.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

You're going to have to break down some of those categories a bit. Fuzz for one is a huge bag -- you're going to have Si/Ge fuzzface tones, tonebender (mk 1, 1.5, 2...), big muff are the big three, but there's lots more () and they all sound pretty different.

But I'll jump in with looper. This is Bill Frisell, and he's using two loopers -- a DL4 and a PSD8000. 
There's a lot of delay in there too (again, there are lots of different types of delay sounds).

[youtube=Option]Svzv-YkUzdk[/youtube]

* Delay Everything by U2, Pink Floyd, Cocteau Twins, Charlie Burchill's sound with Simple Minds is classic digital delay. if you want to hear vintage tape delay, the Billy Cobham Spectrum album with Tommy Bolin (echoplex), Thin Lizzy Live and Dangerous has Brian Robertson's WEM Copycat all over it (listen to Still in Love with You), Eric Johnson
uses echoplexes, that's a univox tape delay on Van Halen's Eruption. 
* Reverb Wicked Game -- Chris Isaak is pretty obvious. Duane Eddy, Danny Gatton, rockabilly stuff.
* Chorus '80s Police, Rush
* Flanger Cradle will Rock by Van Halen, that's a flanger right? 
* Fuzz Big Muff = Robert Fripp, Smashing Pumpkins, Dave Gilmour; Ge fuzz face Are you Experienced / Si fuzz face Band of Gypsies ; Tonebender Mk I - Beatles Revolver / Tonebender Mk II Led Zeppelin I.
* Looper Bill Frisell / Robin Guthrie (Cocteaus)
* Phasing Pink Floyd Breathe 
* Tremolo Ry Cooder Paris Texas is a classic
* Wah the obvious ones are Voodoo Child by Jimi and White Room by Cream, Michael Shecnker is known for the cocked wah thing -- listen to Obsession by UFO -- he uses the wah as more of a tone control. Also, again Brian Robertson in Thin Lizzy -- just listen to the solos on Live and Dangerous. Tasty crybaby. For funk, Isaac Hayes' theme from Shaft is almost a parody of the 70s it was lifted so much -- that's a Maestro Boomer wah.
* Octave Octave up? Machine Gun by the Band of Gypsies Octave down? White Stripes Blue Orchid Rory Gallagher used a blue box (listen to the outro on Slumming Angel on Fresh Evidence...I think that's a blue box, but it could be a Boss OC2), Smashing Pumpkins Bullet with Butterfly Wings used one too I think.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Flanger - The Police - Message in a Bottle, Driven to Tears etc. - Andy Summers used an Electro Harmonix Electric Mistress and his flange is classic. You can also check out The Cure's A Forest.

Delay - as stated, U2 is one of your better resources - Check out Bad, With or Without You, etc.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Following on the "a picture is worth a 1000 words" kinda image, heres a quick n'dirty run through of some of the effects from my POD on a clean guitar signal. Note that the effect is cranked up more than it normally would be, just to make it sound obvious. The order of sounds is:

clean
tremolo
flanger
chorus
delay
rotary speaker/leslie (not a very accurate depiction)

http://www.derekbarlas.com/sounds/effects_demo.mp3


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Paul said:


> The BOSS interactive demos are pretty good.


They also have a suggested tone setup for various songs published in guitar mags:
http://www.bossus.com/go/tone/

And some generic combo setups:

http://www.bossus.com/boss_users_group/article.php?ArticleId=41&ParentId=4

and more combo setups near the back of their guide:
http://www.rolandus.com/uploads/CMS/Downloads/1350/guitar_effects_guidebook_vol_20.pdf


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Following on the "a picture is worth a 1000 words" kinda image, heres a quick n'dirty run through of some of the effects from my POD on a clean guitar signal. Note that the effect is cranked up more than it normally would be, just to make it sound obvious. The order of sounds is:
> 
> clean
> tremolo
> ...


Awesome file, that really helped my understanding, thanks a ton!



Paul said:


> The BOSS interactive demos are pretty good.





Apostrophe (') said:


> They also have a suggested tone setup for various songs published in guitar mags:
> http://www.bossus.com/go/tone/
> 
> And some generic combo setups:
> ...


The BOSS links kick butt, especially the .pdf, perfect for a pedal/effects-noob like me  Gracias!


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

very nice bagpipe :smile:

Flanger
[youtube=Option]4bt_-R5LInU[/youtube]

Pitch-Shifter (octave or 2 up)
[youtube=Option]yg1QkA5fcHA[/youtube]


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

michaelscofield said:


> The BOSS links kick butt, especially the .pdf, perfect for a pedal/effects-noob like me  Gracias!


I just noticed Boss has a playlist for pedals on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=BA16A294128AE345

Lots of other good channels on there with effects demos, these are two that I like alot:

gearmandude

ProjectGuitarShopDemos


----------

